# 2.5l Performance Software



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Whose performance software is on your 2.5l and how do you like it? Vendors and pricing listing below.

*United Motorsport*
Stage 1 $350 
Stage 2 (SRI) $550 

*Integrated Engineering*
Stage 1 $399 2005-2008 | $499 2009-2014
Stage 2 (SRI) $499 2005-2008 | $599 2009-2014

*C2 Motorsports*
Stage 1 $299 
Stage 2 (SRI) $399 

*Unitronic*
Stage 1 $350 

*GIAC*
Stage 1$350 

*034 Motorsports*
Stage 1 $300
Stage 2 (SRI) $450 

*Malone Tuning*
Stage 1 $349 2005-2008 | $449 2011-2014

*APR*
Stage 1 $499 

*Reflect Tuning*
Unknown / not published

*REVO*
Unknown / not published


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I've actually had three different 2.5l n/a tunes over several 2.5l models.

My first 2.5l was a 2008 Rabbit which I bought new from the dealer and almost immediately flashed it with APR software. At the time, there were few options on the market and my local performance shop was an APR dealer. It made a big difference in driveability, but the price was really high at the time ($599, IIRC) which made the decision tough(er).

A few years later I flashed the same car with C2 Motorsports' Stage 2 SRI tune. It's difficult to compare C2 to APR because the intake manifold changes the power band entirely. This car was later turboed with C2's turbo-specific tune.

Currently, I have United Motorsports software on my MK6 2.5l. Rumor has it they have the best software on the market and it's reasonably priced at $350. Just like the APR software that I had nearly a decade ago, driveability is much improved over stock with UM's product. The added power is nice too, but it's not as noticeable as some people make it out to be. However, at $350, it's a welcome improvement overall.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I have one of UM's turbo files on my mk6 and I'm very happy with the way the car runs. I had C2's turbo file previously and UM's is way better.


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Once upon a time, 034 Motorsports announced the development of their tune for the 2.5.

I wrote to them and asked if they needed a car to test it on... they said they were pretty much through with development, but hadn't flashed an auto car yet. (which mine happens to be)

I stopped by for them to read my ECU box code and within a week they had a file for me. I stopped by again and they flashed it for a deeply discounted rate, as I was partially a tester (for an auto anyway)

They also did a dyno pull before and after.










I had to go back and have them tweak the throttle parameters a little, but the 2nd flash was perfect in my eyes. It's like I have a throttle cable now, not a drive by wire car.










4 hp / 18 ft-lb gain at peak, but if you look at the curves there's at least 15 hp / 20+ ft-lb gain through the midrange. This is with stock exhaust, BSH Cold Air Intake, BKR7E plugs (a step colder, iirc) and red top R8 coils. I'd guess the gains are bigger with upgraded exhaust, I am now running an AWE cat back and it felt like the car woke up a little more when I threw the exhaust on.

The biggest improvement, aside of the power gains, is the throttle response and general feel of how the engine runs and accelerates. It's a whole different car, a true joy to drive after the flash.


----------



## miguelr (Apr 13, 2013)

kölsch said:


> Whose performance software is on your 2.5l and how do you like it? Vendors and pricing listing below.
> 
> *United Motorsport*
> Stage 1 $350


price drop? gotta get on this now


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

miguelr said:


> price drop? gotta get on this now


Yeah, $350 for Stage 1. :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Mod was performed by PO, Unitronics Stage 2 no longer available, IE Ultimate air intake kit, love it and a blast to drive.


----------



## So cal wagen (Sep 29, 2016)

gonn get the um 91 octane flash on my 2011 jsw automatic. i figure it is worth the 350 just to see


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

So cal wagen said:


> gonn get the um 91 octane flash on my 2011 jsw automatic. i figure it is worth the 350 just to see


Definitely worth it, IMO.


----------



## HyperBNNY (Mar 24, 2017)

*MAP sensor equipped engines*

Do any of these flashes work on MAP engines? I have an 09 Rabbit, CBU Engine, and it seems most flashes are made for the earlier MAF-equipped engines. Has anyone else gone through this issue?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

HyperBNNY said:


> Do any of these flashes work on MAP engines? I have an 09 Rabbit, CBU Engine, and it seems most flashes are made for the earlier MAF-equipped engines. Has anyone else gone through this issue?


Some of them do, some of them don't. 

United Motorsport, Integrated Engineering and Malone definitely do. I would suggest checking them out first.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

HyperBNNY said:


> Do any of these flashes work on MAP engines? I have an 09 Rabbit, CBU Engine, and it seems most flashes are made for the earlier MAF-equipped engines. Has anyone else gone through this issue?


United Motorsports can for sure. My 2012 is MAF-less and is using their tune. I believe they can port flash most of the model years now as well.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Man, the participation on Vortex sucks these days...


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

ciphertext said:


> Man, the participation on Vortex sucks these days...


Yeah. I'm quite underwhelmed. Any other forums regarding mkv's/2.5's more alive?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

TheMysticWizard1 said:


> Yeah. I'm quite underwhelmed. Any other forums regarding mkv's/2.5's more alive?


Not that I'm aware of. Everyone is on Facebook instead. IMO, it's a terrible platform because it's not easily searchable within the groups themselves or Google. So long archived content!


----------



## So cal wagen (Sep 29, 2016)

im new here but am a member of a forum for my motorcycle and it is an awesome resource for it. that being said this forum is been dissapointing. i was hoping to find a more active community. 
hoping for a change
so cal


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

So cal wagen said:


> im new here but am a member of a forum for my motorcycle and it is an awesome resource for it. that being said this forum is been dissapointing. i was hoping to find a more active community.
> hoping for a change
> so cal


It used to be really active. Hell, I've been here since 2001 and have watched the forum grow from a small community to one of the largest in the world. 

The best thing to do is be active. Make threads when you have questions. The more participation from everyone, the better.

This is getting a littler off topic now, but whatever. :beer:


----------



## So cal wagen (Sep 29, 2016)

i will continue to ask any questions i have. the ones i have posed have been answered just gotta be patient.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

been running the UM stage 1 tune on my rabbit for the last 3 years and have zero issues with it. it really opened up the engine imo and i actually noticed the gas mileage go up ever so slightly; all that is left is an exhaust for the full benefit as i have a neuspeed p-flo intake and a usp catted downpipe. 

oh and i got my tune from double j motorworks out of portland at waterwerks and it only cost 290$


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

ciphertext said:


> Man, the participation on Vortex sucks these days...


I second that! Had an issue a few weeks ago. I think I had one legitimate response on two different areas. I'd say more but, i'll just walk away.


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

TheMysticWizard1 said:


> Once upon a time, 034 Motorsports announced the development of their tune for the 2.5.
> 
> I wrote to them and asked if they needed a car to test it on... they said they were pretty much through with development, but hadn't flashed an auto car yet. (which mine happens to be)
> 
> ...


This is a post I like to see! I will (finally) be looking for a flash soon. Along with some other things beyond my home made CAI. Keep us posted with anything else you find. Good or bad. I love my 2.5!


----------



## PJSANT11 (Mar 2, 2020)

Anybody have UMs SRI tune? I'm stage 1 and I'm thinking about doing an SRI. Ie claims higher horsepower on there sri tune but I cant see that being UM stage 1 blows ie's.


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

I now have Integrated Engineering's stage 1 tune and automatic tune with a Neuspeed P-Flo CAI in my 2012 JSW 2.5. I am quite pleased with the results but my front tires aren't :laugh:

I started with the CAI, then stage 1, and then the auto tune with a month or more between each mod. Each one was a noticeable improvement and, together, puts engine performance right where I want it to be.

I waited until each item was on sale and paid:
$225.96 Neuspeed P-Flo (from Andy's Autosport)
$466.64 Stage 1 w/PowerLink (from ECS)
$254.15 Auto tune (from IE)

Caveats:
CAI bumps up engine noise a little but I like it 
IE tunes can disable cruise control but the PowerLink has a function to turn it back on. Of course, this is not documented and I only found the function after a long road trip without cruise control.:banghead: I pointed this out to IE and Joel said he added a "Preflash warning" about this problem so it won't be a mystery to the next person who installs a tune and apologized for the oversight.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll say the unitronic tune isn't worth.. anything really I guess.

Didn't notice a change in power, rev hang between shifts has been only slightly been alleviated, over-run may now be longer... I've counted a good 8-12 seconds from the time you're off throttle till feeling engine braking.

Highly unsatisfied with their 2.5 tune.


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

Grzegorzp said:


> Did you checked 0-60?
> Becouse on my EI stage 2 the 0-60 is worst for 0.5s than on stock setup


What does "EI" stand for?


----------



## 2.5T\/DUB (Aug 1, 2020)

NA - Integrated Engineering: Stage 2 (SRI) ECU tune w/TCM tune, great $$$$ to HP/TQ ratio

FI - United Motorsports: Nobody makes a better turbo file for the 2.5L

I wish IE would help the 2.5L crowd with turbo applications.


----------

